# 2009 Ltx1040 intermittent starts.....please help!



## Djtrixx69 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys and gals! Sorry if this is winded..

I just picked up a 2009 LTX1040. 100 hours on it, not a scratch on it. 42" deck, 42" snowblower. Went to the nice old peoples house, it started right up and ran no problems. Came back the next day with a trailer, bought it, again started and ran with no issues. Took it to my shop, pulled the snowblower off and put the deck and bags on (they only used it for blowing snow). Went out to cut the grass at the shop, performed beautifully, started great the half dozen times I got off or took a break. Loaded the tractor up to take home...

Upon getting home, the tractor would turn over fine, nice and strong, but wouldn't start. Of the 20 times I started this thing already, it would fire in just a couple revolutions of the engine turning over. 

I tried a few times with no luck. Pushed off the trailer into the garage. Put a battery charger on it anyway, even though the dash read 11.9v. While scratching my head, I thought possibly the seat switch. I looked at the switch, it was sitting a little crooked. I popped it back into place, still no go. After a bit, I hit the key, popped right off and ran like a million. Started cutting grass at home. With all the leaves I said screw the bagger. Stopped, shut it down, removed bagger. Turned the key and it fired and ran for 2 seconds and shut right back down. Tried to start again, and same as before, nice and strong, good compression, just wouldn't fire.

I removed the seat switch to inspect, (4wire switch), using my voltmeter I verified it operated correctly. Here is the kicker, the thing started without the switch connected at all. I mowed some more, (no safety switch), and took a break. Bam. Wouldn't start again.

Long story short, this happened all day. Intermittent starts. When it runs, there is no problem. It would run all day without missing a beat. But randomly will not start, and nothing I can do will make it try to start until its good and ready. Starting to think its as cold blooded as my ex, and only works when it wants to.

If you've read this far, anyone have any ideas? I'm still leaning towards one of the safety switches. I've been using it with the switch diconnected. I thought they had to be jumpered to operate that way? When it doesn't start it doesn't matter if the switch is connected or not. 

#confused.....


----------

